
Amsterdam Introduces Contactless Payment Jackets for Beggars - pkaeding
http://www.odditycentral.com/news/amsterdam-introduces-contactless-payment-jackets-for-beggars.html
======
dexwiz
Are beggars more polite in Amsterdam? I would have a hard time willingly
taking out a card and holding it right next to a homeless person. It's just
asking to get swiped.

Infact, one of the main reasons I hear against giving money is that people are
afraid that their wallet will get stolen when they are getting a dollar out.

~~~
pkaeding
I was thinking the same thing. This 'cashless society' is going a little too
far, if you ask me.

